# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Tampereen alueen kesäliikenne 2016

## Elias

Uudet kesäaikataulut ovat julkaistu. http://uudetaikataulut.tampere.fi/

Linja 100 on saanut omat aikataulunsa verkkosivuille, ja sen kääntöpaikka on kesällä Tampere-talon piha. Viime kesänä linja ajoi Ratapihankadulle P-Hämpin sisäänkäynnille. Hyvä, että jotain virallisuutta saa Särkänniemenkin linja aikatauluissa. Viime vuonna sitä ei ainakaan tuolle aikataulusivulle ollut merkattu.

Muitakin uusia linjoja on ilmestynyt aikataulusivulle, kuten Ylöjärven sisäinen liikenne.

Kartalta voi nähdä myös tarkat pysäkit vyöhykkeittäin.

----------


## sub

Ysiysi lopetti jo tänään  :Cool:

----------

